# [BFG] Black Lions SM fleet + Imperial Navy



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, it's me Entarion. After almost two years of silence I have found some time to work on my SM army.
This army here actually http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...lions-entarions-diy-space-marine-chapter.html

But I am also finally starting my BFG fleet. It's shame BFG is gone but hopefully I saved few ships from utter oblivion.

*EDIT - SM Fleet is now finished*

What I have:
2x Battle Barge
2x Strike Cruiser
8x Hunter Class Destroyer
5x Nova Class Frigate
3x Gladius Class Frigate

What I plan to add:
1x Venerable Battle Barge (heavily converted)
2x Strike Cruiser
Several escorts (sword, firestorm, cobra)

Small Imperial Navy fleet
Light Cruisers, Cruisers, Battleships
===========================================

*FULL BLACK LIONS FLEET*










*Battle Barges*

Elostirion (Star-fort)










Elentirmo (Star-watcher)










*Strike Cruisers*

1st Company Raurómë (Lion's Wrath)










3rd Company Maranwë (Destiny)










Novas










Gladiuses










Hunters


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Really nice, love the models, wish I had got into B.F.G before it got binned


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

UPDATE: Finished all frigates and destroyers!
They all turned out pretty well and I am very satisfied. I need to paint bases ofcourse. Some star fields, nebulaes etc. but I cannot find any step-by-step tutorial especially for nebulaes. If you know about anything please let me know! Now enjoy pics and sorry for somewhat worse quality.

*Novas*










*Gladiuses*










*Hunters*










*Group pics*


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh look what arrived today. Beginning of my Imperial Navy fleet!
Emperor class battleship
2x Cruisers


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely! You reminded me about my imperial cruisers & battleship lying around...


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Magnetizing time!*

Done some magnetizing on imperial ships. Very easy to do.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice stuff! I have a much more modest collection that I started about two months before the specialist games went the way of the Dodo... A Grey Knight Strike Cruiser, two Imperial Cruisers, three frigates and a Grand Cruiser. Wish I'd thought to magnetise like you, great work!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

All photos reuploaded so you can view it on mobile devices !



Iraqiel said:


> Nice stuff! I have a much more modest collection that I started about two months before the specialist games went the way of the Dodo... A Grey Knight Strike Cruiser, two Imperial Cruisers, three frigates and a Grand Cruiser. Wish I'd thought to magnetise like you, great work!


Thanks Iraqiel! I was out of hobby for 2 years, so I totally missed closing of Specialist Games  Fortunatelly I bought small SM fleet the very first year I started the hobby. Bless the Emperor!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Strike Cruisers*

Finished my strike cruisers
1st Company Raurómë (Lion's Wrath)
3rd Company Maranwë (Destiny)


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Elentirmo* (Star-watcher)
Named after one of the 1st Legion captains. Very old vessel operates at the very edge of the northern fringes of the Obscura Segmentum and protects local Imperial colonies from unknown threat.
It was fun to paint and I added some fine details such as windows to command deck. It's really my most favourite BFG model and I have still one to go before my fleet is finished. So enjoy pics. Any comments welcome as always.











Gallery




























Icons


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow great work so far mate! The little details on your Battle Barge are fantastic.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I have 3 cruisers, 5 sword classes, 1 vengeance class battleship, a custom rammiles starfort and two 3D printed battle barges


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Elostirion* (Star-fort) my second Battle Barge acting as flagship for whole fleet. I used same base colours but added few more gold/bronze details to make it more special. And different lion icon.

I also decided to participate in this year's Gothicomp, So next week I'll upload pictures of whole fleet!



















Together with its twin Elentirmo


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Joyous stuff, but everytime I view this thread I'm racked with regret that I never got into the game, the minis are great


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you for your kind feedback. Sorry to say I intend to continue with this thread  
As my SM fleet is almost complete (expect 3 more escorts and 2 strike cruisers) I want to start my Imperial Navy fleet. So hopefully I will bring more joy into your life rather than regret :biggrin:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

gods I wish I was born early enough to have gotten into battlefleet gothic xd. amazing miniatures and great paint jobs !


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Gothicomp 2015*

Hello all, Gothicomp 2015 is alive!
Competition is really tough but if you like my fleet or ship and you are member of Specialist Arms, you can vote for me ! 
Anyway my Black Lions fleet is finally ready and here are my competition pics!

Fleet Category IIIA http://www.forum.specialist-arms.com/index.php?topic=7898.0










Capital Ship Category 4E http://www.forum.specialist-arms.com/index.php?topic=7902.0


----------

